# For Whom The Bell Tolls.....Church,Nottinghamshire,Oct 2013



## skankypants (Oct 28, 2013)

Not much history on this place,,,,its new on the map and I intend on keeping it that way.so no externals....info given to me by a non member,so big thanks to him.....the church was famous in its prime time for its loud bell ring,hense the title for this report....was a solo visit


























[/URL

[URL=http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/skankypants3/media/new%20church/059_zpsef7d85cd.jpg.html]
[/UR

[URL=http://s1071.photobu
cket.com/user/skankypants3/media/new%20church/074_zpsd32f6b96.jpg.html]









​


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice . real nice !!! well done that man ! Long may it stay pristine , don't cave in and be careful who else knows


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope it stays like this,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 29, 2013)

Stunning church I hope it stays that way


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice shots mate great looking place


----------



## peterc4 (Oct 29, 2013)

great find and nice pics, well done


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 29, 2013)

*F**k me shag!! Thats outstanding!! *


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 30, 2013)

Also hope it stays that way. Awesome stuff  what a great find!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 30, 2013)

Well . . . if that's a "derelict" building then it does at least prove that God looks after his own.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 30, 2013)

Now that is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweet pea (Oct 30, 2013)

im hunting this one!!! nice find mate


----------

